# Sura, Yao injured?



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

Some news reports are coming out saying Bob Sura has a severe back injury, requiring him to sit out 3-4 months of the regular season. Anyone hear about this at all? The news source may not be too reliable but the info has spread to many message boards. In addition, more alarmingly, reports are saying Yao has some injuries developing that could be a problem. His heel has been injured for a while and will receive treatment once he returns to the US. Surprisingly though, now they are saying he also has bone spurs in his elbow, which will require surgery, and his knee ligament is weakening. Ok... I for one think this is BS. No major US media outlet has picked up this info, and it seems like its just coming out of one chinese reporter, for sina.com. However if any of you have further info please post it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Not sure about Sura, but the info about Yao is a hoax. Kind of like that Mobley to Boston rumor a year ago, it has little basis but is spreading like wildfire.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

That's good to know. Is that what you think, or do you actually know its a hoax?

This article talks about the aforementioned injuries in detail. It is written by a professional jouranlist. Then again, these are chinese journalists.. I hope you are right though.

http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/2004-09-20/13331156714.shtml


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

Actually now that i think about it, this is probably pure BS since it makes NO sense. For the past few weeks after the Olympics Yao has been vacationing at Hainan, and training with Falson doing 2 hour drills. Now if the rumours are true and he needs surgery on his elbow, i would think the rockets are smart enough to IMMEDIATELY get it done after the Olympics, so he is recovered ASAP. Also, about the Sura injury, i'm sure Sura had a physical before he was sign, and no team would sign someone with a major injury. Remember sina.com was the site that reported, as a FACT, that we sign Barry.. so they don't have much credibility to say the least. In any case, hope its all just the work of some crazy confused reporter.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well I keep a pretty close eye on any and all news related with the Rockets, and haven't heard anything close to what you described about Yao. Plus Rocket trainer Falsone is with him so we would know instantly if Yao required surgery, or was having any scans done.

I think the Chinese journalist probably heard something about Yao having some kind of pain in his elbow and took the worst case scenario. 

Is the link you provided in Chinese? I cannot read any of the characters.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes the link is in chinese, I got the translation here:

http://www.yaomingmania.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4622


----------



## badianeinyourface (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TylerDurdun</b>!
> Also, about the Sura injury, i'm sure Sura had a physical before he was sign, and no team would sign someone with a major injury. .


You forget,this the dumbass rockets you are talking about. Dawson is as dumb as they come,so ,yes,the only team dumb enough to sign a player with a severe back injury is the rockets.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2807486

You have got to be kidding me... so the chinese got it right. ****. Well i guess Nachbar and Gaines better develope and develope QUICK, or else we might have to sign Mark Jacksno again..:uhoh:

Also, if this is true, what if the reports on Yao are true as well? We are screwed people, Screwed!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>badianeinyourface</b>!
> You forget,this the dumbass rockets you are talking about. Dawson is as dumb as they come,so ,yes,the only team dumb enough to sign a player with a severe back injury is the rockets.





> "He passed our physical no problem and was working out in Cleveland and hurt his back. He came here a few days after that. He saw doctors and had treatment, and didn't respond. Watkins is telling us the injuries are not related. He treated the other injury with rehab and strengthening, but Watkins said it was not going to respond to the treatment we were giving. Everyone felt this was the right thing to do."


Like I said, I was unsure about the Sura thing but I'm pretty positive Yao won't be having surgery. Yao is pretty sore right now from the continuous play but he should be fine by the time the season starts. Right now we need to find a SG/SF gem in the preseason. We really need a backup sharp-shooter on the perimeter, maybe we can bring back Glen Rice.

I still have no idea why the Rockets didn't sign or atleast make strong attempts to pursue Jon Barry.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

sura just has to sit the pre season out


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

8 weeks, thats 2 months. Also they said it could be much longer. The 3-4 months reported by the chinese press isn't too off.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

hopefully this means Boki will get an opportunity to shine


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Yao Ming comments on Fox26 News*



> As promised, Houston's local Fox 26 news just broadcast the second and final part of the interview with Yao Ming tonight. These are some of the points I recall:
> 
> - He returned to Houston yesterday (Wednesday) and was working out with Anthony Falsone at the Toyota Center. He mentioned that Falsone was working with him daily and said something to the effect of "Just look at me, I have more muscle now!".
> 
> ...


Thanks to Yao1Fan from YMM.com.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bad news, Sura looks to be out longer than expected. Should come back mid-December latest.


----------

